

The Computer Language Benchmarks Game - koski
http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/

======
drKarl
Java, Scala and Go are slower than C but on the same order of magnitud.

On the other hand, PHP, Python, and Ruby are an order of magnitude slower, and
Perl is two orders of magnitude slower.

Python and Ruby syntax is cool, but performance is taxed. My current choice
remains Scala at the moment, as a balance in concisity/verbosity, performance
beautyness y power.

~~~
willvarfar
You make it sound like Java and Scala and Go are almost as fast as C/C++. The
inference is that they are within spitting distance.

But they are not. They are pretty take twice as long or longer. That's a long
time to wait for something.

Humans think of speed on a logarithmic scale.

~~~
igouy
>>twice as long or longer.<<

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php?test=...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php?test=nbody)

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php?test=...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php?test=fannkuchredux)

